# Power Steering Loss



## 89stanza (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi, new to the forum. :newbie:I'm glad there's a place like this for our car questions

We've got an 89 Stanza that has lost power sterring. It does leak at the rack. But it was a slow leak and my son (who's car it is) has been just keeping it topped off.

Now there isn't any power steering and the reservior is full.

Obviously it's either the pump or the rack that's gone bad. How do I know which?

Thanks, bob


----------



## 89stanza (Nov 3, 2007)

Bump

Anybody there?


----------

